# Fishing trip, anyone up for it??



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; COLOR: black; mso-themecolor: text1">As my trip to Pensacola draws near I have come to the conclusion that more and more red fish are caught there now than when I lived there 10 years ago. My trip was planned for specs on the lights at night but now I am inspired to try reds on the flats during the day. I have fly fished for reds in La. and Nc. but never in Fl. However I don?t have a lot of time to wonder around casting in the blind. With this in mind my offer is, a fly fishing trip with me in my boat. I will supply all the gas for the boat and my truck and lunch. I don?t mind going anywhere in the Pensacola area. I will be there the first weekend in April. The day of the 3<SUP>th</SUP> or the 4<SUP>th</SUP> would be nice. Please serious inquiries only. My email is on the form please drop me a line. I will post a pic. of my skiff tomorrow. Thanks SS







<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

<SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 200%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; mso-bidi-font-size: 14.0pt">Still no takers? I up dated the info on my profile, I know I am new to this form but I can assure you I am not looking to steel anyone?s honey hole <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 200%; mso-bidi-font-size: 14.0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>nole


----------

